# Warcraft-Film: Release steht offenbar fest - Dreharbeiten starten im Herbst



## MarcHatke (31. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Release steht offenbar fest - Dreharbeiten starten im Herbst* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Release steht offenbar fest - Dreharbeiten starten im Herbst


----------



## IceGamer (31. Januar 2013)

Ouh, da freu ich mich drauf 

Bin mal auf die Story gespannt, ob was bekanntes verfilmt wird oder ob man sich an etwas neues setzen möchte. Zudem bin ich gespannt, wie groß/klein der Einfluss der PC-Spiele sein wird.
Wäre doch ne klasse Idee, das Spiel irgendwie an Warcraft 3 anzulehnen um dann evtl. ne Promotiontour für den Kinofilm und Warcraft 4 zu starten


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2013)

Ich denke nicht, daß WC 4 auch nur angekündigt wird, solange Starcraft 2 (Protoss) nicht draussen ist.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, daß WC 4 auch nur angekündigt wird, solange Starcraft 2 (Protoss) nicht draussen ist.


 
Ich würde fast soweit gehen zu sagen das man WC4 solange nicht anfängt bevor Titan in den Läden steht, denn ich glaube jetzt nicht das man WC4 zwischen zwei WoW-Addons packt


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2013)

Kommt ja drauf an, inwiefern sie Bezug auf die WoW Geschehnisse nehmen. Man könnte ja à la Star Trek Reboot eine alternative Zeitlinie erschaffen (Höhlen der Zeit) und so 2 Parallel Universen mit Spielen/Addons beliefern.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kommt ja drauf an, inwiefern sie Bezug auf die WoW Geschehnisse nehmen. Man könnte ja à la Star Trek Reboot eine alternative Zeitlinie erschaffen (Höhlen der Zeit) und so 2 Parallel Universen mit Spielen/Addons beliefern.


 
na, denk ich nicht, 
auch wenn sich das Gerücht, meist beim klassischen WoW-Hater, hält, das die Story von WoW die ja angeblich eh nicht vorhanden sei auch eh nicht Kanon wär 
Aber ansich wäre es schon ein interesant wenn man so mitbekommt, weil man es im RTS ja selbst ausführt, warum da jetzt ne Basis der Allianz in den Sümpfen des Elends mit dem Cata-Addon dazugekommen ist, klar, der Spieler hat es selbst da hingebaut


----------



## Wamboland (31. Januar 2013)

Ich finde halt nen Realfilm doof. Ich glaube wenn sie das Inhouse gerendert hätten, wäre es nen hammer Film geworden


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

das wäre schon nice, aber ob dann nicht eher der "Chris Roberts Effekt" eintritt? Außerdem schätze ich dass die dann so 20 Jahre brauchen um den Film fertig zu rendern


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2013)

Genauso wie eine Filmstory kann man natürlich auch eine für WC4 in WoW reinquetschen - schlimmstenfalls öffnet man einfach ein Portal zu einem neuen Planeten, welches sich hinter den Warcraft 4 Helden wieder schließt, so daß man ohne Nachschub aus Azeroth dort kämpft.

Und bzgl des Arguments "Alle Ikonen aus WC3 wurden in WoW verheizt" - vor Warcraft 3 kannte auch noch keiner Arthas, Jaina oder Illidan (ausser vielleicht Warcraft Buchleser, zu denen ich nicht gehöre) ...


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und bzgl des Arguments "Alle Ikonen aus WC3 wurden in WoW verheizt" - vor Warcraft 3 kannte auch noch keiner Arthas, Jaina oder Illidan (ausser vielleicht Warcraft Buchleser, zu denen ich nicht gehöre) ...


 
naja, Hater halt, vorallem wüsste ich jetzt nicht warum die ein Ewiges Plot-Shield haben sollten oder vorallem, was mir schon damals keiner beantworten konnte: Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich die in ner Instanz oder auf ner WC4 Mission niedermache?


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Januar 2013)

Pah Duncan Jones, die konnten sich einen Uwe Boll wohl nicht leisten.


----------



## Fielion (1. Februar 2013)

... wird sicher wieder wie bei allen Verfilmungen wo man vorher schon auf was großes hofft... am Ende wird es wohl mehr Geschwätz geben als Action, es wird wohl zu bunt zu kitschig und nicht episch genug werden, zu langatmig und die Action wird sicher auch zu kurz kommen, wie zb. bei der Hobbit gute Ansätze aber den wirklich guten Sachen wie zb. der Schlacht um Moria hat man viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, dafür wurde das in Bilbos Haus unnötig in die Länge gezogen... ich würde mir ja wünschen das eher die Handlung des 2ten Teils verfilmt wird, viele große Schlachten zb. um Kul Tiras, oder Lordaeron, mit all den coolen Schiffen und den Ölbohrplattformen, ich fand den 2ten Teil am besten, der 3te war mir schon wieder zu sehr um Einzelne Personen herum aufgebaut


----------



## Lukecheater (1. Februar 2013)

Fielion schrieb:


> ... wird sicher wieder wie bei allen Verfilmungen wo man vorher schon auf was großes hofft... am Ende wird es wohl mehr Geschwätz geben als Action, es wird wohl zu bunt zu kitschig und nicht episch genug werden, zu langatmig und die Action wird sicher auch zu kurz kommen, wie zb. bei der Hobbit gute Ansätze aber den wirklich guten Sachen wie zb. der Schlacht um Moria hat man viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, dafür wurde das in Bilbos Haus unnötig in die Länge gezogen...


 
sry, aber das ist Quatsch. Es wurde lediglich das widergegeben, was im Buch stand in Bilbo's Haus und DAS war episch. Du erwartest einen Actioner, aber kein Epos.
"Im allgemeinsten Sinn ist ein Epos heute eine weitläufige oder ausschweifende Erzählung." (Epos – Wikipedia)


----------



## Malifurion (1. Februar 2013)

Also Peter Jackson könnte das besser. Ich mein, Duncan hat zwar mit Source Code nen coolen Streifen abgelegt, aber einen Warcraft Film? Ich glaub, dass er floppt. Oder sie hören inmitten der Produktion wie beim Halo Film auf, da die Produzenten der Meinung sind, dass das alles Quatsch ist, wofür sie da Geld reinbuttern.


----------



## Enisra (1. Februar 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Also Peter Jackson könnte das besser. Ich mein, Duncan hat zwar mit Source Code nen coolen Streifen abgelegt, aber einen Warcraft Film? Ich glaub, dass er floppt. Oder sie hören inmitten der Produktion wie beim Halo Film auf, da die Produzenten der Meinung sind, dass das alles Quatsch ist, wofür sie da Geld reinbuttern.


 
Also wenn man so schaut was der Herr Jackson so für Filme gedreht hat, da hätte man nicht so wirklich auf den Ultra-Erfolg wetten können, ich mein, ein Teil seiner Filme darfste nicht mal legal erwerben 
Außerdem lag das am Halo-Film eher daran das die Sesselpupser nicht an Neill Blomkamp geglaubt haben


----------



## PrimerMecos (5. Juni 2013)

Ich würde es sehr begrüssen, anstatt einen Film (der nur enttäuschen kann, weil die Story nie in einen einzigen Film passt...von einzelnen Geschichten wichtiger Charaktere ganz zu schweigen) zu drehen, ganz einfach eine Serie ala Game of Thrones oder so zu produzieren, in der alle Fraktionen und Charaktere zum Zug kommen.


----------

